# And they say the rich are miserable, yeah right



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

you take a rich guy. He dosent have to wonder who women aren't attracted to him. he dosent have to worry if he has a lousy line to give. he dosent have to worry that his clothes, or car wont impress a woman. He dosent have to wonder if he should approach a woman, or the ramifications if he does.

A poor man, making less than $23Gs a year, Offical declaration of being in poverty, Has to worry and wonder what it is about him that dosent attract women. A poor man has to think, and ponder, try it aloud, and/or in his mind, the line he would try on a woman. A poor man has to worry that his clothes aren't new, or up to date, that his car isn't new, or out of style. A poor man has to worry about approaching a woman, that if she takes it wrong he might get kicked in places better left unkicked, shot, or arrested.

Yeah, the rich are miserable. Yeah right.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> ....
> 
> Yeah, the rich are miserable. Yeah right.


Yeah, but it's a DRY miserable....


Mon


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Delete


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol. BUT, your supposed to be miserable lol.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

But the rich guy never knows if his woman loves him for himself or just his money. That's something the poor dude doesn't have to worry about.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The rich guy thinks/knows she loves him for his money and excepts that. BUT hes got her, or however many hers he wants, constantly, on demand. Poor guy has to hope that theres someone somewhere who will see the good in him, and want that for herself. FAT CHANCE lol


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Bill has a good point posting this topic.
I've worked and became familiar to rich big store dealers ,
3 so far. They are men whose wives are involved day to day 
with the business. Sometimes chatting with them , I could
see that there is No Way those women ever would have interest
in any man that was not on his way to riches that allow the
ladies to continue rich lives to which they've become accustomed.
Just accept that for what it is . No sense seeking on the
wrong side of the tracks. Accept fairy tales also for what they
are. 
The men married to these happy women are also very happy.
Why be jealous about that?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill: Fellow told me once that the dumb and ugly ones were pushovers. Ever try that group? 

Look for a dumb and ugly one with a rich daddy.
Hurry though; if you wait too long the dumb and ugly ones with rich daddys get to looking pretty good and someone will beat you to them. 

It is kinda like those slant-eyed little fat girls in Asia whose eyes straighten out and who get prettier each month you are there.
Hmmm; I wonder how long a man would have to live in the Solomon Islands before the women looked really good to him?

Ox


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GF earns more than I do now and she still pays attention to me and expects me to pick up the check when we go out because its part of my normal budget breakdown for our date nights.

She does sometimes out budget me on gifts but only if she thinks I am taking too long to fit something into my budget like when I had my house maintenance go over my budgeted amount and used my vehicle routine maintenance budget to make up the difference with plans to put the grill to exhaust routine for four or five months.

Since she kept me on budget and schedule I put the extra I freed up over the next few months towards our next vacation fund so we could spend a couple more days relaxing.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck, I doubt if there are any/many gals I could get who have rich daddys, or daddys at all by his time.
Sides, if there from rich daddys, they aint farm gals, and I wouldn't want to go that route again lol.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> Bill: Fellow told me once that the dumb and ugly ones were pushovers. Ever try that group?
> 
> Look for a dumb and ugly one with a rich daddy.
> Hurry though; if you wait too long the dumb and ugly ones with rich daddys get to looking pretty good and someone will beat you to them.
> ...


Probably not nearly as long as it would take for him to start looking good to them :facepalm:


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> Bill: Fellow told me once that the dumb and ugly ones were pushovers. Ever try that group?
> 
> Look for a dumb and ugly one with a rich daddy.
> Hurry though; if you wait too long the dumb and ugly ones with rich daddys get to looking pretty good and someone will beat you to them.
> ...


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

The rich man has to worry about whether or not ANYONE is sincere about ANYTHING.

I think men would be better off to skip all the thinking and pondering about the perfect line to try out on a woman. How 'bout just be genuine, respectful, and friendly?


----------



## neverfear (Sep 26, 2006)

When I didn't have any money, I had more women than I could shake a stick at.

Now it's the other way around.

:facepalm:


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

So.....now you have more sticks then you can shake a woman at???!!!!


----------



## neverfear (Sep 26, 2006)

lol, yeppers! To funny!

But in reality, now that I'm calm, cool and collective, as in being a nice guy, and have money, no one wants to have anything to do with me.

Go figure eh!

Should I go back to being a broke -------?

:yuck:


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Whenever I have a broken heart I just rub a little money on it and it gets better.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well; Jimmy Soul has validated one of my long-held but ignored pieces of information!!!!!

I'll bet ol' Bill would look like an appetizer to those Solomon Island gals. They'd be all over him.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got a friend that is what we would consider to be filthy rich.. He sold the family bank he owned to US Bank.. H doesn't let anyone know he has money... drives a regular car that gets no attention.. Lives in a regular house just like we do... and he has no problem meeting women and having GF's.. He doesn't ever tell them he has money.. He doesn't want people to know and like him only for his money.. 

I never had problems with women, and I never had money.. Then I got a job that pays a whole lot.. no women.. only my wife.. Now my wife wants to support me with a job while I support her working around the farm.. 

Bill, I can promise you that men with money have more women problems than you'd ever care to have.. I've worked for a lot of really rich people. Believe me, most of them aren't near as happy as you think they are..


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Fact is, there is someone for everyone. Back when I was a boy in a very small town there was a couple who spent summers sleeping under an overturned skiff down on the bay front. They spent the winters in any abandoned farmhouse they could find. How and where they acquired food, clothing and their whiskey I don't know.

(They eventually froze to death one winter night)


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

As far as I can tell money just complicates things. 

We were better off before a monetary system was set up. A buffalo hide, bow, clay pot, woven rug, etc. has value that is easy to discern and stays fairly constant. Inflation is currently gobbling up whatever interest a person can expect their money to make. 

Dating at this age is so much more complicated than it was the last time I dated as a teenager! Money never came into it. Now while money isn't as important as a lot of other stuff.....it is important.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

Who said the rich were miserable? Maybe the constipated are miserable, but not the rich.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Problem for you gals is that once you sort out the ne'er do wells, the cheats and the "I don' wanna work" fellows there are several good women for every man in the over-30 set. It truly is a good man's world.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

TM Where in the world did you figure money never came into it. I remember having enough money to be a BIG part of MY dating problems


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm sure you had more problems than just money.

When I was young I didn't look at a guy and wonder what his earning potential was going to be. I've not really ever been hung up on money. My concerns were if he was nice and a decent kisser. Ah young lust....er love.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

TxMex said:


> As far as I can tell money just complicates things.
> 
> We were better off before a monetary system was set up. A buffalo hide, bow, clay pot, woven rug, etc. has value that is easy to discern and stays fairly constant. Inflation is currently gobbling up whatever interest a person can expect their money to make.
> 
> Dating at this age is so much more complicated than it was the last time I dated as a teenager! Money never came into it. Now while money isn't as important as a lot of other stuff.....it is important.




:thumb: :buds: :thumb:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

zong said:


> Who said the rich were miserable? Maybe the constipated are miserable, but not the rich.


Only time I remember seeing a "miserable rich man" was when the owner of the company I was at heard from three V.Ps they needed to lay off about 1000 line employees as current contracts had been filled and new defense contracts were three months off.

The owner said it wasn't 1000 employs but 1000 families he was worried about and he wanted ideas to keep those lines staffed and those employees busy.

When I mentioned that we had gotten a call of a potential customer wanting us to build and assembled 900,000 musical Christmas cards and another guy said he had gotten a call asking if our division could produce some simple toys, one of the V.P.s scoffed saying we built multi-million dollar defense contracts, not nickel and dime trinkets.

The owner looked at the other two V.P.s telling them to follow up on the calls we got and get those contracts and then in front of all the staff in the meeting fired the one who didn't think nickels and dimes were worth anything when seasonal lay offs were trying to be avoided.

From that year on until I retired, every September at least one or two lines spent half of their production time building and assembling electronic greeting cards and cheap electronic toys through November and maybe the first week of Dec to reduce the overhead charge offs from reduced military contracts.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Not true. The free-ist most genuinely elated at any given moment I have ever been is when I left my upper-middle class family to live on the streets.
I owned 2 pairs of clothes, a weeks worth of under clothes, a sketch book, 2 pencils, a tarot deck, a metal cup, a spoon, a church key (bottle/can opener), a pocket knife, and a lighter. Oh, and a bag to put it in, lol. Can't forget that; was ever so thankful for that!

That was the life! I spent almost every waking moment filled with gratitude for each and every little bit that I had.
Happiness comes from wanting what you've got, not getting what you want.

Editing to add...
Living that way for a time allows me peace and joy forever in the proven knowledge that what I truly need in life is just that simple.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, but your talking about the whole aspect of life. Im talking about rich men as opposed to poor ones.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yes, but your talking about the whole aspect of life. Im talking about rich men as opposed to poor ones.


And I am saying that you are measuring on the wrong spectrum my friend. What you are searching for is happiness. Happiness is a decision not a cosmic event or 'meet cute'.
Make lists of the haves, not the have-nots.

You are as rich or as poor as you perceive yourself to be. Your self perception is well within your control. Why not choose to be rich/happy?


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I can never be happy without a woman at my side. Takes cold hard cash to buy her shoes and dresses, keep her fed, keep a roof over her head and spend a nickle now and then on trinkets to make her smile. Cannot really do that without some sort of income.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I have no money, Never had a problem gettin women just holding.

there's a saying you did not "loose your woman just your turn"

Considering a woman's prerogative and they out number us three to one... whats your worry pal?

many a gal changes men like they change shoes or hand bags.

a good woman IMO knows when her breads been buttered.

I have one of those after a good few of those others.

Still broke though , yet she keeps me close.

even indulges my dreams of grandeur... more then she should I'm thinking.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes i love her very much!


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Oxankle said:


> I can never be happy without a woman at my side. Takes cold hard cash to buy her shoes and dresses, keep her fed, keep a roof over her head and spend a nickle now and then on trinkets to make her smile. Cannot really do that without some sort of income.


That's fine, just know that it is not the money that attracts women. It is the mans confidence / self perception of wealth that draws them like a moth to a flame.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

||Downhome|| said:


> Yes i love her very much!


You are truly rich than.


----------



## neverfear (Sep 26, 2006)

I think that I have come to some conclusions.

That I'm happy and content with or without money. But I don't think that I could ever really be perfectly happy and content without a woman, with or without money.

And at our age, Indeed, dating is extremely hard, simply because at our age we have all become like concrete, hard and set in our way. We are not capable of becoming what another wants us to be, or to do, which is exactly what we all want.

It seems hopeless, so why keep beating a dead horse!?!?

Don't worry, be happy. Life goes on. One day at a time, and one foot in front of the other. Business as usual. Enjoy each and every day to it's fullest, because it may be our last day.


and,


neverfear


:thumb:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Easy to have that self perception of welth, when your welthy. Kinda hard to have it when your poor.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wealthy that is lol


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm goin to get off my soap box now, cause I truly believe in each individuals right to follow their own path. 
I just want to say that kieth brently's 'free and easy down the road I go' spoke volumes to me. If that song captures a feeling that you want to have about life than i recommend a change in your point of view.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

You can't buy happiness but you can buy Ice Cream, which is about the same thing.

Though Home made is the best...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know. IF I were the rich guy who married Kaylie Couco? Id be pretty happy, IF I were his age.

Ice Cream? That aint even a consolation prize lol.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Dierks sums it up in this tune! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_-V3LPS_TY[/ame]


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Bill If you won the lottery tomorrow you would have just another worry. How to keep it from everyone else. If you are looking for rich you need to look somewhere besides a pile of money.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys keep preaching penniless happiness---Been there, done that. I find it a lot easier to be happy with a bit of change left in my pocket after paying for everything I need. (And some of the things I just want)


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> I don't know. IF I were the rich guy who married Kaylie Couco? Id be pretty happy, IF I were his age.
> 
> Ice Cream? That aint even a consolation prize lol.


Well you just don't know women I guess... :bored::huh::doh::facepalm::hammer::shrug:


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

||Downhome|| said:


> You can't buy happiness but you can buy Ice Cream, which is about the same thing.
> 
> Though Home made is the best...


â¦made with your own cow's milk, yum.


----------



## neverfear (Sep 26, 2006)

If one or the other has money, or if both have money, or if neither has any money, it still doesn't matter. Because we are all saying the same thing. 'Come to my homestead and marry me, and if you do every thing I say, we'll get along just fine.'


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess I just don't get it. Never expected a man to support me. I've always worked...didn't make nearly as much as my husband but my income was just as important. Really trying to wrap my head around the all women go for the money and not the substance...just never factored into my world. If you are the garbageman/and or person be the best at what you do, take pride in the good job you do...quite a turn on for many of us ladies. I like being able to pay my bills and would expect a man to do the same. I live bare bones because that is within my means.

The huge factor in this (at least for me) are the many unknowns in life...like a health crisis, loss of job, etc. Will you still be there for each other? I sure hope so...that's what it's all about.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

P.S. I've know a lot of miserable people rich and poor. I steer clear of them. Miserable people tend to blame a 'something or someone' for their plight. When really it's their poor attitude. Sounds mean..but hey...I'm an old gal now and can call it as I see it.:shocked:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Oxankle said:


> Fact is, there is someone for everyone. Back when I was a boy in a very small town there was a couple who spent summers sleeping under an overturned skiff down on the bay front. They spent the winters in any abandoned farmhouse they could find. How and where they acquired food, clothing and their whiskey I don't know.
> 
> (They eventually froze to death one winter night)



Sound like they had too much money and over indulged in the wiskey...

Been with out heat here just blankets... still here. 

Heats a luxury you afford your self.

Got a couple that are friends posting their gripe about cutting wood on face book.

like you have to wait till fall (normally as rainy as spring) or you have a foot or better of snow. TO CUT WOOD!

More so when you only heat with wood!

Spent a good bit of time and money playing, had a whole host of opportunity to cut wood when it was pleasant. 

That means under 80 and no rain nor snow...

My point is life is what you make it.

Money or no Money.

Nice enough to have to cover the bills but any more seems a waste.

Some ones always after it, the more you make the more they take.

Considering I'm only here so long well I prefer to reserve those hours for my own benefit, rather then trading for worthless dollars. 

Can't take anything with you on that last farewell, leave it to the kids and the parasites get the better half... and half the time the don't get the enjoyment of it... nothing earned nothing gained!

Like I said no problem finding gals.

Has nothing to do with money.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

gweny said:


> You are truly rich than.


You know it.

But I'm rich in other ways as well.

I don't measure wealth in Dollars.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

gweny said:


> View attachment 36503


I am SO stealing that! :sing:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, ive been young and poor, now im old and poor. The only difference in finding women was that I was young. They saw that, and as some have said, that was enough.
IF I had been young and well off, and stayed that way, well off, I likely wouldn't have authored this post now.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

neverfear said:


> If one or the other has money, or if both have money, or if neither has any money, it still doesn't matter. Because we are all saying the same thing. 'Come to my homestead and marry me, and if you do every thing I say, we'll get along just fine.'



Not I, while I have expectations and preferences... my better half does as well. shes always sabotaging me... though to her I do the same.

but we muck through. 

I can accept a finer point when presented.

we also have a few ground rules to avoid animosity.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This truly shows an ignorance in being monied aka Rich is to some.

And this nonsense about rich getting some women easier, than poor. Phooey. And just being a bait for a thread of fuss and sympathy.

Bill, if you think you can do better rich. I dare you to get up and get doing it. The millionaires I know worked hard, created a company or a product. Sold the heck out of it, and then either sold the company, or have a "almost rich" run it for them. The "almost rich" are the ones you think are rich and have the big stuff. The true rich you have to look closely at to tell.

And rich comes with a high price. If you ever decide to be significantly rich, be sure you're ready to pay the price in emotions, trust, and not having other life cause you're busy guarding and working on making more and keeping safe the rich you have. You will loose all that is truely valuable when you value things more than relationships with people that love you and you push away for the material riches.

And I would love to see how you would react if someone truly came onto you and called your bluff on all this womenless posts you make.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Equating money to happiness or wealth... come on?

Give me 5 and I'll turn it to 10.

Doesn't mean a thing.

Just a ends to a means.

Its what you do with it.

I had a guy once tell me they payed me too much????

Nope, not enough but I know how to stretch a dollar.

most folks spend 10 to my one.

ya their stuff might be a bit shiner , mines at the least just as functional.

If not more, if I have it . well its with purpose and cause.

Don't care what others do.

Just hope they try and better themselves, and be in a position to help if afforded.

Had this discussion the other day...

Fell on deff ears like many others!

A young first cousin once removed... (my cuzos kid, he died) 

He asks me now and again about stuff, I give him my take and well he goes against the grain... 

Oh well. I tried right.

His choice , his rules.

We all choose in the end.

so far I get you where right. BUT... 

Any how rich and wealth has nothing to do with money. 

I suppose if you subscribe to that well , kind of like my cuz.

keep bumping your head when you get actual direction not to. 

cant blame anyone but you.


----------



## neverfear (Sep 26, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Bill, if you think you can do better rich. I dare you to get up and get doing it.
> 
> The true rich you have to look closely at to tell.
> 
> *If you ever decide to be significantly rich*,...


Bill, if you wanna know what he's talking about, start here.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b1GKGWJbE8[/ame]

The full video can be viewed on Netflix.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive been poor alla my life. Now, as somma the older ones say about themselves, im stuck in my way. Too late to change.
I just put the op on to stimulate comment. Im not looking, so I remain gratefully poor lol


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I was saving this for my state of the union address someday but I think you folks need to see it now. 

It was told to me by a guy who lives under a bridge here, all of his worldly possessions in a shopping cart. He is the happiest, freest person I have ever had the privilege to know.

Quote: "Life is a s**t sandwich. The more bread ya got, the better it tastes." 
Hobo Jones.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

YUP. Wise words. And use that word bread as it used to be used for money back in the 60s.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

The kind of men and women that would be interested in you because of your bank account are exactly the kind you want to stay away from. Everybody knows that, so why would you advocate using money to bait a woman/or man into a relationship. 

Most folks well off live in an excess of buy and upgrade that doesn't' make em happy, they pass on life experiences that are humbling and grounding. Never having to save to afford this or that tool, or this or that remodel job to the house. They never learn to appreciate anything including good people in their lives.

They very often have the means, without dreams. :facepalm:

In many ways i feel far richer than some of the people i work with. Several could actually buy my debt with a personal check. They attempt to console themselves by spending, buying, investing, traveling, only to find done of it was enough to get a "fix", how very, very sad.... 

Means without dreams is far worse in every way than dreams without means.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As I said in one of my earliest posts.A rich man knows shes after his money. he likely don't want a relationship, just a continuous fling, until he runs into the RIGHT one. Having continuous flings makes going from one relationship to another waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more pleasurable than a poor mans going from relationship to relationship, WHICH, I Imagine are WAY further apart than a rich mans, by taking cold showers cause he cant afford hot, and other means.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id say, as to your last, that they about equal out, but the rich man never knows the dreams he missed. The poor one reflects on them constantly, but cannot make them reality,


----------

